# Sweet Eggs?



## Sprout (Jul 20, 2011)

I always thought my husband was a little strange when he'd get excited if there was leftover egg with cinnamon and vanilla after we made french toast. He loves to fry it up, says it's the best part. Tonight he took it even farther. He texted me while I was at work to tell me he'd made the best eggs ever. I asked what was so great about them, so he sent me this recipe, entitled "Creamsicle Eggs":

2 eggs
1/2 tbsp sugar (not sure how he got 1/2 tbsp, I'm guessing he estimated)
1/2 tbsp vanilla
1/2 tsp Orange extract

He cooked them scrambled egg style. He said they were amazing. I think they sound even worse than his post-french-toast eggs. I'm curious though, he can't be the only one out there who likes sweet eggs. Anyone else ever do something like this? I'm not talking about making eggs into sweet custard or a sweet souffle. I'm talking about basically sweetened scrambled eggs. Something about the texture just doesn't work with sweet for me, but does it for you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 20, 2011)

Japanese make a Sweet Omelette (Tamagoyaki) that is wonderful.  I love it.  I will also, fry up the last of the French toast eggs, top with butter and powdered sugar...yum.

Topped with butter and orange marmalade.  Double yum.


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 20, 2011)

That is something I think I would  not try. But to each his own. I personally think that Coleslaw on a BBQ Sandwich is gross. I will eat it as a side dish, thank you very much.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2011)

why not, custards are nothing more than sweet eggs, just handled/cooked differently.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 20, 2011)

I love fried  eggs on top of pancakes or waffles drenched in syrup and butter.  But I agree with you on the sweet scrambled eggs thing...not great.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2011)

reminds me of the eggs that you get as banchan with korean bbq.

they're sweet scrambled eggs baked/steamed in an earthenware bowl that are delicious.

i'll have to try the vanilla and sugar next time at home.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 21, 2011)

buckytom said:


> reminds me of the eggs that you get as banchan with korean bbq.
> 
> they're sweet scrambled eggs baked/steamed in an earthenware bowl that are delicious.
> 
> i'll have to try the vanilla and sugar next time at home.




Oh sweet baby Jebus yes. I love those! I grill up my kimchee and eat it w/ said eggs. I love that dynamic of sweet, sour, salty, nutty, creamy. . . . . . . .hell, that sounds like a Pee Wee Herman porno. . . 

Thanks, BT, now I want Korean BBQ!! The bon chon is just as fun as the meal!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 21, 2011)

I like soft scrambled eggs drizzled with maple syrup with crispy bacon bits on top. Never tried sweetening my eggs before cooking though. And I don't think I can do the all sweet thing, eggs need salt in my opinion.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 21, 2011)

Sweet eggs aren't my thing either! I keep syrup and eggs separate on my breakfast plate, or preferably separate plates!

But I do like custards - a different thing entirely.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jul 24, 2011)

It makes sense that eggs are good served sweet as well as savoury.


----------



## spork (Jul 24, 2011)

"creamsicle eggs"  I like that, sprout, pat him on the back for me.  I was picturing a circle molded inside-out fried egg on a stick...  sugared whites on the inside with outside savory coat of yellow yolk...  on second thought, yuk.  kick him in the back.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not a fan of sweet scrambled eggs either but the hubby scrambles up the left over french toast eggs and munches them with syrup or a little butter. I think it's gross. He thinks I'm weird because he says it's the same thing as french toast except without the bread. _The bread makes all the difference._


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 24, 2011)

Sprout said:


> I always thought my husband was a little strange when he'd get excited if there was leftover egg with cinnamon and vanilla after we made french toast. He loves to fry it up, says it's the best part. Tonight he took it even farther. He texted me while I was at work to tell me he'd made the best eggs ever. I asked what was so great about them, so he sent me this recipe, entitled "Creamsicle Eggs":
> 
> 2 eggs
> 1/2 tbsp sugar (not sure how he got 1/2 tbsp, I'm guessing he estimated)
> ...



You know, the most amusing part about this whole thing is that your DH is such a picky eater. There are all sorts of things he doesn't like and won't even try because they don't sound like something he'd like, and then he makes this? It baffles me.


----------



## retiredguy (Jul 24, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> why not, custards are nothing more than sweet eggs, just handled/cooked differently.



Right, that's what occurred to me while reading about those sweet eggs. I love eggs, just strange that I never had any sweet eggs...well I'm just gonna have to check that box and get it done.


----------



## Sprout (Jul 31, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> why not, custards are nothing more than sweet eggs, just handled/cooked differently.




Like I said in my original post, something about the texture just doesn't work with sweet eggs. The texture of custard is completely different, unless you mess it up, of course!


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Japanese make a Sweet Omelette (Tamagoyaki) that is wonderful.  I love it.



I also love Tamagoyaki! It was the first time I had ever had sweetened eggs (with moron), and I love it ad a snack or for breakfast. 

Another thing I like is scrambled or fried eggs with Sweet Chilli Sauce. Yum!!


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 2, 2011)

EatLoveMove said:
			
		

> I also love Tamagoyaki! It was the first time I had ever had sweetened eggs (with moron), and I love it ad a snack or for breakfast.
> 
> Another thing I like is scrambled or fried eggs with Sweet Chilli Sauce. Yum!!



Oops. I meant mirin. Lol!


----------

